# Smallworld - KAON cable receiver



## petejames (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone got a Smallworld cable receiver, they have just upgraded me from my old PACE box (which works fine) to the new small KAON KCF-S270NS box. I have no idea how to get this box to work with my Tivo.

Thanks


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi Pete.

Which cable company is this? I don't recognise that make 

(After a quck Google....)

That would be Wight cable then, yes? If so, sorry I have no idea. I only know about Virgin Media


----------



## petejames (Aug 20, 2007)

thats right ex wight cable noth, now smallworld, pain in the arse as they are no help.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

There seem to be two possible options:-

1. Ask Wight cable to give you your Pace box back and explain why

2. Try to find someone on the Isle of Wight with a Pronto remote control and have them capture the IR codes from the remote for this receiver and then email them to our forum moderator Gary Sargent to then send to Tivo to add to the database of supported boxes. If there is no one locally there is probably someone on the forum who would offer to let you post them your remote to capture the codes and then post it back to you.

Has any reason been given why this cable company hasn't been acquired by Virgin Media? Seems odd that when the Isle of Wight is a full fledged part of the UK that it seems to not be part of the UK for telephone and cable services.

You could always dump them and get Sky instead. Or get Sky Pay Once Watch Forever for a one off £75 to support your Tivo box.

See www.dixons.co.uk/martprd/editorial/Sky Pay Once Watch Forever/?int=back to college SKY Pay Once


----------



## SJC (Mar 21, 2004)

Pete77 said:


> Seems odd that when the Isle of Wight is a full fledged part of the UK that it seems to not be part of the UK for telephone and cable services.
> 
> Well odd perhaps but not totally relevant here as it is Wight cable north (now Smallworld) which runs from the south of Glasgow through Ayrshire, Dumfries and Galloway, and from Carlisle across Cumbria to Lancaster and Morecambe.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

SJC said:


> Pete77 said:
> 
> 
> > Well odd perhaps but not totally relevant here as it is Wight cable north (now Smallworld) which runs from the south of Glasgow through Ayrshire, Dumfries and Galloway, and from Carlisle across Cumbria to Lancaster and Morecambe.
> ...


----------



## petejames (Aug 20, 2007)

This was an upgrade, so they removed my all in one Pace box (modem built in) to a new small box with external cable modem, I now have 8Meg broadband and all the sky channels through cable. For instance - Channel 111 was Sky1 now its 106, so the Tivo works off postcode, and guess what Im not in the catchment area! The saga continues.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

petejames said:



> For instance - Channel 111 was Sky1 now its 106, so the Tivo works off postcode, and guess what Im not in the catchment area! The saga continues.


Just find a postcode where Tivo and Smallworld's expectations of what the channel lineup should be are the same and use that instead of your actual postcode.

This sounds like an issue worth raising with Tivo customer services if the two things are currently not synced up. You might also want to raise it in the Tivo UK thread that discusses platform errors as our moderator ozsat may then be able to to raise it directly with Tribune (who provide the EPG data to Tivo) or Tivo itself as required through his informal contacts.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

My guess here is that the question is NOT about line-up as such, but about remote control codes - the OP stated that the Pace box "works fine", suggesting that the lineup for the PO postcode was OK.

<waves at IOW from mainland>


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

petejames said:


> For instance - Channel 111 was Sky1 now its 106, so the Tivo works off postcode, and guess what Im not in the catchment area! The saga continues.


But the above sounds like a channel lineup incompatibility issue and not a remote issue?

It sounds to me like this cable company may also have changed the channel numbers they are using as well but have not informed Tivo/Tribune?


----------



## petejames (Aug 20, 2007)

Main issue is finding the correct remote control code so that Tivo can change the channels on the box. The lineup is now very like sky so can probably use the EPG as if it was a sky box. Had a look at oneforall and they don't list Kaon as a known make.


----------

